# tier 2 general - correction



## rocksays (Jun 13, 2013)

hi there!

I received my tier 2 general visa few weeks back and when i travelled to london, the UK border guys looked at my tier 2 visa and told me that the 'background colour' is not correct. 

they said that it is not an issue and allowed me to enter london, but they suggested that i get the colour corrected. i am assuming that in order to change the colour, they would have to issue me with a new visa on my passport.

has anyone any suggestion on what i should do? and where should i go for the correction? i had applied for the visa in the uk office.

thanks in advance!


----------

